# "Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!" - A pre-heresy Emperor's Children plog



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*"Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!" - A pre-heresy Emperor's Children plog*

Greetings heretics! Welcome to my pre-heresy Emperor's Children project log. 

I have recently decided to start an Emperor's Children army, set around about the time when Eldrad tries to warn Fulgrim of Horus's imminent betrayal, and I intend to make it a fluffy army. This mean that whilst my army will include Fulgrim with the Blade of the Laer and unit's which use sonic shriekers, they will be few and far between. I intend to make my force largely of those who would later be betrayed at Isstvan III. This also means that I will not be including many tanks, pieces of artillery or Cataphractii terminators, but will mainly be collecting infantry, jump infantry, jetbikes, etc and using a lot of MKIV armour.

Currently, I have bought/been bought 10 tactical marines, 10 assault marines, the box of two legion praetors (I'll probably use the artificer armoured one as a legion champion or something) and a unit of Palatine blades. 

That's probably enough rambling, so onto some of the actual fruits of my painting thus far. I have to admit that I am not a great photographer, but hopefully the photo's I include will be sufficient for you guys! I will appreciate any comments, criticisms and tips you guys have for my painting and photography!

So without further ado, enjoy Palatine Blade squad Aelius and Praetor Sabinus! k:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice! I like the way your gold plays with the darker purple you chose!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Really like your colors on those. Well done! The only thing I don't like (and it's a personal thing) is the glossy look to them. Makes them look "slimy" to me.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yay, update time! Due to the fact that I have not decided to do any uni work yet and had a lot of free time on my hand, I've painted up 5 of a 10 man Legion Assault Marine squad, including their sergeant. Here they are for you guys to enjoy:










Here are some close up's of the individual marines, starting with the sergeant:



















Those of use with a decent eye will spot that I used a Nemesis Falcion as his power weapon. I could have gone for an axe or a fist, but I'm trying to make a fluff-y Emperor's Children army and so I figured a sword fitted better.

Anyway, the rest of the squad:





































Also, as a general note of what more you can expect to see. I already have 10 MKIV Tactical Marines and 5 more MKIV Assault Marines, so I'll be painting them up steadily. Oh, and I painted up the other (i.e. the artificer armoured one) Legion Praetor. I'll get some photo's of him up soon.

After those, I will probably invest in a 10 man unit of Sun-killers (basically lascannon equipped heavy weapons teams), Phoenix guard (and use them as regular terminators, as I don't own Massacre and I'm not sure I want to pay £70 to be able to use one unit) and at least one Contemptor.

As always comments and criticisms are welcome. Also, if any of you folks go "Hey Deus, you should add/have you thought about adding *this* to your army?" I'd like to hear that too.

Until next time!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, so I was rather rude and didn't respond. Let me correct that now.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Very nice! I like the way your gold plays with the darker purple you chose!


Thanks :victory: My thought was that when they go full Slaanesh-y they need much brighter purple/pink to help their damaged optical nerves tell the difference so I wanted a darker purple.



Loki1416 said:


> Really like your colors on those. Well done! The only thing I don't like (and it's a personal thing) is the glossy look to them. Makes them look "slimy" to me.


See (again, personal taste) I like the glossy look because I think it makes the paintwork look like it's been freshly painted and possibly has a coat of varnish or something applied to it, which strikes me as 'in keeping' with the Emperor's Children's image of not only warriors but artists and sculptors etc.

Anyway, now the holidays are over and my progress has slowed now that I'm back at uni. Still painting up my stuff from Christmas, but I use it as a reward for doing uni work. Something's got to keep me motivated :laugh: Anywho, I finished the other 5 assault marines so now have a complete squad of 10. I'm aware that the photos aren't the best, but hopefully they're good enough for you guys to comment on:

So, I put the slightly odd looking helmet (well, odd looking to me) on the guy with 2 chainswords because I thought it had a might less elegant look to it which matches the aesthetic of a guys wielding two chainswords.




































































































So, I put the slightly odd looking helmet (well, odd looking to me) on the guy with 2 chainswords because I thought it had a might less elegant look to it which matches the aesthetic of a guys wielding two chainswords. I honestly am much happier with this second lot of 5 guys in terms of poses. I think they look more dynamic and actually more realistic, almost like they're a freeze frame of some assault marines in battle. I also did some highlighting on them, which came out rather well and doesn't make the models look too light as I had previously feared, so I will go back and highlight the rest of the guys I painted.

Here are a few groups shots of both the full squad and all I've painted thus far:





































And that's all I have for you so far folks. Next I'm working on a 10 man tactical squad to complete my 1 HQ, 2 Troops minumum. In future I plan to buy some proper Emperor's Children should pads and a boarding shield to fit on my Artificer armoured Praetor, but that will be after I've painted up the tacticals most probably.

As always, C&C are welcome and I hope you guys enjoy the update! k:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alrighty just a wee update for you guys, one I'm hoping to get some comments on. I've had a go at free-hand painting the Emperor's Children emblem on the shoulder pad and (whilst it's hard to see because the boltgun hides it) the Palatine aquilla on their chest-plate and it'd be great if I could get your feedback on it. So here's the first of 10 tactical marines for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work on that guy! :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Great work on that guy! :good:


Cheers Tawa

Not much of an update again. In fact, this is barely an update. I tried out the legion symbol on another tactical marine (not featured, but will be when I finish this batch of 5) and I'm happy enough with the consistency of it's shape and size that I'm going to free-hand paint it on instead of buying the shoulder pads from FW, meaning I have more money for actual dudes :victory:

Also, I purchased this gem as the boarding shield for my artificer armoured centurion/praetor:










It measures 20mm (width) by 29mm (height) so it's roughly the same dimensions as a boarding shield. Well, it's bigger than a combat shield at any rate which is the important thing. Sadly, since Chapterhouse are in the US and I'm in the UK it might take a bit for it to get here. But hopefully by then bitsandkits will have restocked on phoenix spears and I can purchase on of those as well!

That's all for now. I'll try and have a real update for you soon k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice plog going on Deus. The darker than normal purple and golds work really well. have some rep.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*"Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!" - A pre-heresy Emperor's Childr...*

Edit: Thanks Khorne's Fist. I appreciate your appreciation!

Sorry, again only a mini update. I was trying to finish the 5 men I've been working on before I went home for the weekend, but sadly I am 2 legion emblems painted and 3 models highlighted short of that goal. However, I do have some pictures of the one of the free hand aquillas I've been painting on the chest of the 3 which otherwise have plain chest plates (one already has a small aquilla and the other has a skull). Hope you enjoy and as always, C&C welcome k:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, it's been a while since I gave you guys an update but, as promised, this is a a proper update. I have finished my Legion tactical squad, and here it is for your viewing pleasure!























































As you can probably see from those pictures and the other ones, I've painted the Palatine Aquilla on all of their chests, trying to keep in line with the Emperors Children's fluff. I also painted the legion symbol on all of their shoulders. My plan is to re-do my assault marines with the Legion symbol and the Aquilla on their chests. Anyway, enough of my plans.

The next part of the update is my Legion Centurion. I haven't managed to secure the Phoenix Spear he will be armed with, but the boarding shield from Chapterhouse studios is attached. Here he is:



















Now, apart from buying some Legion Heavy Support squads, Apothecaries and Phoenix Guard to build up to 1500 points, my immediate project is dependent on this wonderful tool I purchased recently:










It's a 3mm diameter pin-vice which I am using to magnetize various components and models. At the moment, I am in the process of magnetizing my Palatine Blades and Centurion so I can swap out their regular backpacks for jump packs when I need them to. Currently the backs of all of them are magnetized like so:



















I cannot believe I never bothered to magnetize things before now, and now I am incredibly glad I am. I magnetized the boarding shield as it stays on better that way instead of just trying to convince it to stay on with glue.

So, yeah that I what I have been up to lately. I hope you have enjoyed seeing my progress in this project and I look forward to any comments or criticisms you guys offer me k:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. I've always thought if I was going to do a 'Traitor' legion it'd be Emperors Children. They have some really nice models from Forge World. Looking forward to seeing your Phoenix Terminators.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> Looking good. I've always thought if I was going to do a 'Traitor' legion it'd be Emperors Children. They have some really nice models from Forge World. Looking forward to seeing your Phoenix Terminators.


Thanks for the kind words Asamodai :so_happy:

Now, I do have a pressing question. I recently got given some money from some loved ones and I have a choice to make. I could buy two 5-man heavy weapons teams (one which I would give lascannons and the other volkite culverins) and two apothecaries, which will help me towards my 1500 points list I'm working towards...on the other hand I could just buy a 5 man Phoenix Guard squad and Fulgrim the Illuminator.

So, what do you guys think; misc heavy weapons and apoths or Fulgrim and Guards?


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Loving this! Great job, your color and detail really stand out.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That's a really lovely job on the tactical squad. Lovely clean purple.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Personally I'd go Fulgrim and Phoenix Terminators but I'm much more about what's cool more than what's practical. If you've got an army list you're building and you want to start playing with them get the heavy weapons.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The practical answer is definitely the heavy weapons. You won't feel the same buzz when you get them, but once they're made and painted you'll probably feel you made the right choice. They'll be dependable and something your army can always consist of, whereas Fulgrim and the Terminators are more 2k+ and Apocalypse-level. They'd look very pretty, but I'd say stick to your goal! k:

Also, nice painting! I'm also collecting Pre-Heresy EC but I've gone for a metallic rather than ceramic purple look. It sounds odd described like that but I like it (hooray washes!), but this scheme does look much more striking. MOAR!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Not much of an update, but I made a decision...I went for the practical option. In that vain, here's what came in the post today:










I also ordered a set of 5 Volkite Culverins and 2 apothecaries. When I get money I'll be purchasing some other goodies, such as a 5 Lascannon heavy weapon team, more tacticals and a unit of 5 phoenix guard which I will use as regular terminators in smaller points levels.

I'll post more when I have more to show. Until then :victory:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Heck yea, i just got some more of my Iron armor boys too. so excited


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I figured I'd give you lovely folks an update. I have had exams these past few weeks and will continue to do so for about another week and a half. However, in order to stop myself going quietly round the bend, I've found brief moments to work away at some models. So, behold, the first of the two apothecaries. He still needs some highlighting done and maybe some work on a few patchy bits of white, but he's mostly done. Enjoy!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Consider a pair of codex grey 'slashes' down the vials and then gloss varnish, I find that it works for me as a feeling of glass separation between the 'interior' fluid and the observer's eye.

Otherwise, really nice work mate! Those Emperor's children models from FW are lovely and I'm tempted to get one to convert to an inquisitor - I'll be watching yours closely to see how they go.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Consider a pair of codex grey 'slashes' down the vials and then gloss varnish, I find that it works for me as a feeling of glass separation between the 'interior' fluid and the observer's eye.
> 
> Otherwise, really nice work mate! Those Emperor's children models from FW are lovely and I'm tempted to get one to convert to an inquisitor - I'll be watching yours closely to see how they go.


Cheers for the advice, and I'm glad you like the models :victory:

I am officially done with my exams for the summer, a fact I am very happy about. I also have made a few acquisitions. As well as the 5 man Volkite Culverin squad, I also managed to get a 5 man Lascannon squad, which I will be painting up soon.

But, that is not the best bit. No no no no no. I have managed to acquired Fulgrim himself off of eBay. I was going to by him at a later date, but when he was £45 (including postage, as opposed to Forge Worlds £60 including postage) and I had enough disposable income I decided "Why the hell not!" :wink:

So, that is a run down of what you can expect to see here soon, but for now, here is my second Apothecary k:














































The vials do actually have an 'Ardcoat over them which in real life makes them look more glass-y. However, I'm not sure if you can see it in these photos. Hopefully you can. Hope you enjoy him :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking good man! Keep it up!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well my friends, more time has passed and I have some more models to show you:














































I bought some lads with Iron Armour because one of the Apothecaries had Iron Armour as well and since I plan to put the Apothecaries with the Heavy Weapons squads I wanted them to have a unified theme. 

The Iron Armour itself was a lot of fun to paint and you really get a feel for how bulky and protective the power armour is, which I find is rather lacking from the later marks of armour. So, for anyone who is collecting SM, pre or post heresy, if you want your marines to look well armoured and stoic, get yourself some Iron Armour.

However, it's for that reason that I won't be having many/any more marines in my Emperor's Children army with Iron Armour. I just don't think it fist with the aesthetic of the Legion. The only reason I like it in this scenario is because they are carrying heavy weapons, so it works.

Now, whilst I hope you enjoyed them I really _really_ hope you'll like my next project...



















That's right, the Phoenician himself will be gracing my army. I am unbelievably excited to be working on him :grin: Since he is such a monumental project, I'll be keeping you guys updated fairly regularly with my progress. Stay tuned :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Perhaps it is the curse of the Emperor's Children that rather than take this model piecemeal as I had intended, I found myself possessed by an obsession to finish it to an incredibly high standard. As such I have found myself these last four days doing little else aside from painting Fulgrim the Illuminator, eating and sleeping, and even those two suffered due to my need to finish this model. 

Worse still, I find myself becoming more and more drawn to the Kakophoni, despite my noble intentions for this to be an army free of the influence of Slaanesh. I fear this is the beginning of a downward spiral...:shok:

Anyways, enough of my ramblings, here are the collection of photos I took whilst painting to show how the model progressed:






















































































































*And, the final product...*





































I'm still not 100% certain he is 'done'. I might add some more highlights, possibly on the purple or I might leave him as is. I am very happy with him. 

The model itself is fantastic. I have got to say that I think the Forge World team have done a fantastic job at capturing Fulgrim's essence. The model has so much movement to it and it is lithe without being frail, it is just gorgeous. 

I hope I've done a really good job on him but I'd love to here your comments and criticisms :good:

Next up will be a 5 man "Sun-killer" squad (lascannon heavy weapon squad in essence), and after that I'll have to put another order through to Forge World for any/all of the following: Phoenix Guard, an Emperor's Children Contemptor and 10 tactical marines.

Until next time folks :victory:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Am so envious of you hahaha looking great man! The red on the cape is magnificent. I am getting my fulgrim next week any tips on painting that bad boy?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Terricus said:


> Am so envious of you hahaha looking great man! The red on the cape is magnificent. I am getting my fulgrim next week any tips on painting that bad boy?


I'm glad you like it. I would paint each part individually if I were you. There is so much detail on the model that if you stick all together and then paint it, you'll find it a real sod to get at everything. 

On the note of assembling him, I would have some green stuff to hand, just because some of the little tassels (I think the instructions call them plutarges?) need some encouragement to stay on the model and you can use the green stuff to patch up any gaps. I also pinned the little bit of stone Fulgrim stands on to the base and pinned through the center of his hand and into both ends of the sword, just so it wouldn't snap off in transit.

If you like I'll break down the paints I used in the various sections and you can use them to get more of an idea of how you'd like to paint yours. Looking at your plog, your purple is roughly the same shade but I think your gold is a bit brighter?


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea that would be awesome man, I use rubric gold or what ever from gw, which gives it a brighter shine. I base with Balthazar bronze.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There are some beautiful models in this thread, sterling work indeed :victory: They have tons of character and your purple and golds offset each other perfectly.

The armour on fulgrim looks fantastic and he's very nicely painted. If your not 100% sure you're finished i would do the following personally: Add more contrast to the hair and purity seals, tone down the highlights on the gloves & add more contrast to the cape.

The cape already looks really nice but i think it could do with a bit more shading and highlighting a it's such a big part of the model.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Varakir! I might try and do some low lights on the cape to add contrast and re-do the hair because adding the contrast would be more difficult than starting again but leaving more contrast in the recesses.

I'll try and get the breakdown of colours for you soon Terricus


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking sweet man, keep it up, you got an up to date group shot for us?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers Honsou, I'll get a group shot up soon.

Now for the colour break down for Fulgrim (and the rest of the army in fact):

Base coat of Abaddon Black

For the armour:
1. Xereus Purple
2. 1-1 ratio of Xereus Purple and Genestealer Purple
3. 1-2 ratio of Xereus Purple and Genestealer Purple
4. Wash with Druchii Violet
5. Highlight with Genestealer Purple

For the gold:
1. Mourfang Brown
2. Gehenna's Gold 
3. Wash with Druchii Violet
4. Highlight with Gehenna's gold

For the purity seals/bones/other white surfaces:
1. Ushabti Bone
2. Celestra Grey leaving Ushabti Bone in the recesses
3. White Scar leaving Celesta Grey and Ushabti Bone in the recesses

For the cape/other reds:
1. Wazdakka Red
2. Evil Sunz Scarlet leaving Wzdakka Red in the recesses
3. Highlight with Troll Slayer Orange/some other orange.

For the feathers:
Work your way outwards with these steps, leaving a little of each previous stage showing.
1. Xereus Purple
2. 1-1 ratio of Xereus Purple and Macragge Blue
3. Macragge Blue
3. 1-1 ratio of Macragge Blue and White Scar
4. 1-2 ratio of Macragge Blue and White Scar
5. 1-3 ratio of Macragge Blue and White Scar
6. White Scar

For the hair:
1. Celestra Grey
2. Ulthuan Grey leaving Celestra Grey in the recesses
3. White Scar leaving Ulthuan Grey and Celestra Grey in the recesses

For the face:
1. Mourfang Brown
2. Rakarth Flesh
3. Wash with Reikland Fleshshade

For the Silver Blade of the Laer:
1. Leadbelcher
2. Ironbreaker
3. Runefang Steel
4. Wash with Druchii Violet. This turns the whole blade a silvery-purple colour
5. Paint Genestealer Purple into the recesses of the blade.
6 Repeat steps 1.-3. but leave some of the silvery-purple metal showing close to the recesses of the blade.

For the cloves/leather straps at his waist:
1. 1-1 ratio of Abaddon Black and Macragge Blue
2. 1-2 ratio of Abaddon Black and Macragge Blue
3. Highlight with Macragge Blue.

Other metals (i.e. bolters etc):
1. Leadbelcher
2. Wash with Agrax Earthshade
3. Highlight with Ironbreaker

I think that's everything. I hope that helps Terricus, and anyone else who is interested :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello folks, I have another lovely little update for you. I finished off my unit of Sunkillers and I have some pictures of them to show you k:


















































































I also finally finished Fulgrim's scenic base, which I'll show you in a sec. 

Now for a bit of bad news. The bad news is as I was carrying it upstairs in my house to put with my other models I tripped. Threw it up in the air and it fell and broke in several places. My face was like :shok: for several seconds. There was two serious breaks at places where the model wasn't glued together. One was at the elbow joint on the sword arm and one was at the ankle of the foot he stands on. 

Fortunately the resin didn't warp in the break and so I could just glue it back together and you can't really see the break-points. Or at least I think so. I might do just a little bit or restorative paintwork/green stuffing if once the glue dries you can see the cracks.

Anyway, _before_ I threw my £55 primarch down the stairs, I took some photos of the finished product. So, here he is, in all of his kill-y, purple glory:














































So, I hope you've all enjoyed this here wee update. Soon I should be acquiring some/all of the following: Comtemptor pattern Dreadnought, 10 tactical marines, 5 phoenix guard terminators. Stay tuned folks :victory:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Great base and dev squad! Man I am sorry to hear about the fall of fulgrim. I know I would be so angry, but thank god for glue. Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It's update time again ladies and gentlemen, it's update time. People who love me bought me more resin crack in the form of a Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought and 10 more tactical marines :grin: Now, I've never owned a Dreadnought before, since the regular pattern of Dreadnoughts always look boxy and ugly. But, the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnoughts actually look really good. Plus Kheres Assault Cannons kick arse. So I painted mine up in double time, and here it is:



















I've magnetized the Assault Cannons. Partly so I can take them off when they're destroyed, partly so I can buy a single dreadnought close combat weapon and have him as Ancient Rylanor and partly so I can just throw on other weapons when I feel the need.

@Honsou92 and anyone else whose interested, here is an up-to-date group shot for you all:





































My next project is the 10 additional tactical marines, and then I have a full 1500 point list :so_happy: After that...who knows. I'll definitely by buying some Phoenix guard because they are beautiful. Maybe some Kakophoni, but I haven't decided yet. What I do know is I will play some games to try and work out what is lacking/what I can add at higher points levels. Or I might just by whatever takes my fancy :laugh: In any case, you can be sure that you'll be seeing more from me k:

As always, if you have any comments or criticisms I'd love to hear them. Until next time!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Man that dreadnaught....amazing great job as always!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking awesome Deus, you've made me think if i should post up my Horus Heresy Night Lords and DA custom chapter. Yes before you reply to me asking if its 4th company, My Horus Heresy Night Lords are 4th company with only Xandrek and Azrael having been build so far as all the characters from ToTEL are requiring me to completely custom make and kit-bash them (Xandrek has more BA and EC equipment then Night Lord but it works).

Looking great on all the paint schemes and atleast your lucky enough to have your primarch and legion specific contemptor dreadnoughts Deus, im still waiting on mine and i need 3 of the bloody things! (dreads that is).


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, time to blow the cobwebs off of this plog. I haven't been immensely busy, since my degree keeps me pretty busy. However, painting is one of those things that keeps me from going mental and so here are the most recent fruits of my labour. 

First up, a librarian (I know, heresy :shok. I know that Emperor's Children didn't maintain a Libarium but 
a) I plan on making up some homebrew fluff for my Children who were exiled from Fulgrim's presence and an emergent Libarian would fit in nicely there. 
b) Sevrin Loth is a cool model and buying cool models helps you stay interested in the hobby.
c) Fuck you that's why.

Anyway, here he is, with magnetised back-pack and lightning claw so I can give him a jump pack when I like and shave of the points of a lightning claw when I need to.




























Next is the first of two five man additions to my tactical squad (with plans to bring it up to a 20 man squad)




























Next up is my Master of Signal. One of the only leaders in my army who I never plan to have in a challenge. Another Black Sheep shall we say?





































Next in the line up is technically a Legion Champion. However, Legion Champions aren't worth their points, so I will be using him as a Legion Praetor with a Paragon Blade and Refractor Field. Basically Saul Tarvitz but with rules that are worth a damn :good:




























Finally I have a model you have all seen before, but with a slight twist. When I started this army I planned it to be a loyalist Emperor's Children army. Sure I include(d) a few Sonic Shriekers in my list, but no one's perfect, right? And of course, I couldn't resist having the Phoenician himself present. However, the only rules that existed for him for a while had him wielding The Silver Blade of the Laer, the blade that lead to his downfall. That was until Forge World published the Isstvan Campaign Legions book and gave Fulgrim the option to wield Fireblade, the blade crafted for him by Ferrus Manus himself. That presented me with the opportunity to finally rid the Lord of the IIIrd Legion from his taint. So I present to you Lord Fulgrim, now wielding Fireblade.



















It is basically the Paragon Blade you get with the Legion Praetors, but since it would look like a dagger in his hands if you kept it the size it was, I had to extend the length of the blade with green stuff, and then sand it flat again. I think it still looks good and it's so long or oversized that it looks stupid. Sure it's not as ornate as the Blade of the Laer, mainly due to my lack of skill with green stuff, but that's Ferrus all over.

So that's all for now folks. Let me know what you think, good or bad, and I'll see you all again very soon! k:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent looking army so far mate! :good:



"I see you have constructed a new lightsaber......"



Deus Mortis said:


>


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely work, I adore that dreadnought. Fulgrim looks great, my only criticism is his face. His skin looks a little muddy, not perfect enough to suit the II legion! Maybe hit it with a highlight.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome collection bud, if only I could get my arise into gear to get my iron warriors done xD and I love reason C


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just because of the nature of my life and how I paint my mini's my updates always seem to be far-ish apart. However, I have been 'busy' over the Christmas break. Here are the fruits of my labour; 5 Tartaros terminators























































You may notice that their feet look a little dusty/muddy, and you'd be right. I have acquired (amongst other things) some of Forge Worlds weathering powders. Now, as I'm sure you all know, the Emperor's Children are far too good to actually damage their armour in battle and stuff, but that doesn't mean their feet and such like don't get dirty when they are trudging through battle zones. So I am experimenting with lightly weathering my mini's and will probably go back and weather all the guys I've done so far.

Hopefully you've enjoyed that wee update. For Christmas, people who love me bought me those terminators, some outriders and 10 legion veterans. I've started work on the Outriders as I'm planning on entering them in this month's painting Deathmatch.

So yeah, that's what you can expect to see. As always, comments and criticisms are welcomed. Stay tuned k:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on those guys! :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alrighty then folks. Welcome back to my project log. Today I have my outriders prepared for you. These were super fun to paint, although magnetizing them took forever. I magnetized the guns on the side so (at the moment) I can have them with meltaguns or bolters (although I can make/buy the other weapons in time). I also magnetized one of the guys so he can either be a regular bloke with a chainsword or a sergeant with a phoenix spear. This was also the first chance to give my new weathering powers a go, weathering mud and stuff onto the wheel and arches for effect. I hope you enjoy them!

















































































































































So that's those done. I was worried about such large quantities of flat surface to paint that it would look rubbish, but I like them. They've also pushed me closer to getting some Jetbikes for my army because: 
a) They are cool as hell
b) They've got some decent rules
c) They're fluffy for my army
Still need to get some phoenix guard too. Although, most of my next purchases will be tanks of some form or another, just because I need some armour in my army. So expect to see a Whirlwind Scorpius and at least one of each Sicaran in the future. However, for the immediate future, my next project will be 10 Legion Veterans.

As always, comments and criticisms are welcome. Hope you enjoy my latest offerings :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff.

Loving the guy with the lance :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

You talented mofo! Loving it!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Loving the guy with the lance :good:





Terricus said:


> You talented mofo! Loving it!


Aw shucks :blush:

Only a wee mini update this time. First, was me fooling around in creating my Veteran Sergeant to lead my Legion Veteran Squad. Now, I don't just want him to be another random johnny with a bolter, and since the legion upgrade set had a fair few pony tails I wanted to give him something a little extra. So using some spare bits I had from my Outriders, a left over power sword and the MK IV command set, I made this guy





































I think the pose gives him a bit more of a sense of movement and makes him look like he's ready to challenge for the honour of the IIIrd legion!

I also tried the design I've seen several people do for power weapons, particularly on nemesis force weapons when one half goes from light to dark and the other from dark to light. I didn't know if I'd like it too much, but I think it's really good and I'll probably repeat it on all my future power weapons.

Now, because I tend to tinker with things, I was getting a bit annoyed with my Fulgrim. First because his face looked too dark and second because his sword looked like a lightsabre. So, I re-did his face and his sword and now he looks like this:



















I still don't like the shape of the sword as much as I would like, but that's my own limitations as a modeler rather than anything. It just seems a bit to bulky to my eyes. However, I'm now happy with the lighter face, which contrasts nicely with the darker sword.

Next up is the other 9 veterans and at some point in the future I will try and learn how to do OSL and go back over all my models that have power weapons. Feel free to leave your comments and criticisms. It's obviously nice to get compliments, but criticisms help me improve so I appreciate those too.

Until next time... :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, you know what they say; "If you want something done right, get it done by the people whose job it is to sculpt models." Well, that's not what most people say, but the point stands. Basically, I got really frustrated with Fulgrim. His sword looked too big and it wasn't smooth. So tried to correct it. Instead it made it worse. So I decided "Sod it, I'll paint the Blade of the Laer up like Fireblade. What's the worse that can happen?" Well here are the results.




























Irritatingly, I've noticed that at some point the tip of the sword has broken off :ireful2: It seems the more I try and improve him, the Phoenician refuses to reach the heights of perfection I imagined for him. Perhaps it's my own limitations as a mere mortal, perhaps it's the curse of the IIIrd legion to always seek perfection and never achieve it. Still, I think it looks far better than before!

I'm working on my Veteran Tactical squad still. Uni had been demanding more of me and I have discovered that if I want to do well I have to actually put work in instead of always painting small resin miniatures :shok: 

As always comments and criticisms are welcomed and encouraged. The next update should be a pretty decent one :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

And now for that aforementioned pretty decent update. I have been pretty busy of late with uni work (and indeed still am, but I'm taking time to procrastinate and write this amongst other things) but that hasn't stopped me painting up various small resin miniatures to play with. So today I present you with two units!

The first of the two is the first 6 men of my 10 man veteran squad. I am currently painting up the 7th (which is the one with his head and backpack magnetised so I can give him a nuncio-vox if I choose) and will no doubt finish him and his pals in short order. In any case, here they are:























































The Emperor's Children upgrade set really helps to give them a distinctive look alongside the rest of my lads. As a side note, I've notices that all of Forge Worlds bare heads are either yelling or frowning. However, considering Mr Bare-head-man looks like he's disgusted with everything it's probably fitting that he be one of the two people to carry the Volkite Chargers, weapons that literally burn organic matter to ash. Overall, I'm quite pleased with them. Hopefully I'll have the rest of the squad done around about the time/shortly after my exams are finished and then I can enjoy using them to beat up other peoples miniatures! :laugh:

The second unit is really just one guy and was a stretch for my modelling capabilities, because he is made up of bits from: Inquisitor Cotaez, the Imperial Fists legion command set, the MKIV legion command set, the MKIV legion command upgrade set, the Emperor's Children upgrade set and the Sanguinary guard set. All in all, lots of bits, bought over time/canabalised from units I already owned:





































So the torso and legs are the torso and legs from this lad:










The problem was that I still wanted the cloak but I also wanted the Palatine Aquilla to be clearly visible because it's a mark of honour for the IIIrd legion so why would you hide it with a cloak. So in the end it involved chopping the torso of that guy in half and stitching on half to torso from the Emperor's Children upgrade set, so he has the Aquilla all big and prominent like.The rest of the bits you can probably work out where they can from. Irritatingly, if I hadn't been slowly collecting, building and painting up the component parts of this guys for a while now I would have entered him in the conversion deathmatch, but oh well. I'm still very pleased with the results and think all the bits fit together almost as if they were always supposed to rather than being the hybrid of a bunch of bits I thought would look cool.

Now, you may be wondering "Who is that guy he's painted?" Good question hypothetical viewer! For game purposed he's Lord Commander Eidolon. However, in the fluff I've written for my small portion of the IIIrd Legion, the 17th Millenial, he's Captain of the 17th Millenial, Tiberius Loculus. The bird he has is used to represent the "Death Scream" Eidolon has, so instead of yelling at them he just sends his Eagle to peck out their eyes. That means I can have a really cool character rule wise and still maintain a Loyalist Army. Horray :victory:

As always, any comments and criticisms are welcomed, especially if they help me improve my painting/modelling skills. Until next time k:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Those look great.
What kit did you get that eagle out off?? I've never seen that before.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I got both the Eagle and the Hammer from Inquisitor Coteaz:










Although, as you can probably tell, I had to get rid of the Inquisition Iota from either side of the hammer.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Cool. Actually, I've somehow completely missed him, before. I honestly don't think I've seen that model before. 
With a little moding that bird would look good on a Raven Guard Captain too. It occurs to me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I forgot you had this log Deus, Good stuff. No wonder you picked an Emperor Children marine for the RP, haha.

The phoenix spear guy makes me want to get Tiberius on a bike, and I think I agree on Fulgrim's sword. It looked like a Salamander weapon before. You might be right about the curse of the III Legion lol, Fulgrim is just goading you. The model looks good over all though. I've learned from my own miniature painting that continuing to go back over stuff to make it better does just tend to make it worse, so I wouldn't tinker with it too much. Unfortunately the best way to improve a model is to buy another one and start over with the more refined skills you've developed, but that is money...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right-o folks, this plog is still alive. It was just...hibernating whilst I had my 3rd year uni exams. But it's woken from it's slumber and I present to you the first really tank of the 17th Millenial, the Whirlwind Scorpius _'Perfection's Cry'_





































I've yet to actually get a large area of white that doesn't look blotchy. I don't know what it is. I build up a bunch of thin under-layers (Celestra Grey --> Ulthuan Grey --> Ceremite white) and I properly water down my paints, but every time. Blotchy. I've stopped worrying about it too much, but still it's annoying. Glad I don't play White Scars :laugh:

On a related note, whilst I had this tank part built, a friend of mine let me use it in a game and bloody hell! This thing is so fucking brutal. It didn't move all game and on 3 turns got 4 shots and on the 4th it got 3. Combined with the fact that 2 Nuncio-voxes scattered around meant I had LoS to pretty much the whole battlefield. For 115 points for the tank and 20 for the voxes, this thing killed far more than that. Absolutely brutal, it's everything a normal whirlwind _should_, but isn't 

So what's next? Well, I've got 2 more veterans to finish to make up my squad of 10, then a Vindicator with a Laser Destroyer array (which I'm looking forward to using). Then probably a Sicaran, another 20 man tactical squad, and Anvillus drop pod and converting my palatine blades/getting some more to be a command squad for Tiberius (not-Eidolon). So, I should have a fair amount of stuff to show you in the coming weeks and months. Stay tuned k:

Oh, and of course as always, comments and criticisms are welcome! Especially if anyone can tell me how they get non-blotch white :grin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Good to see your collection getting some armoured support! With all that infantry you have I Think you should get some transports aswell!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Man! Looks good bud!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> I've yet to actually get a large area of white that doesn't look blotchy. I don't know what it is. I build up a bunch of thin under-layers (Celestra Grey --> Ulthuan Grey --> Ceremite white) and I properly water down my paints, but every time. Blotchy. I've stopped worrying about it too much, but still it's annoying. Glad I don't play White Scars


It could be the fact that you thin it down with water actually, instead of medium. Water breaks the molekules of of the paint and makes it uneven, whereas medium keeps the bond. In enough layers, this is shown in blotchy drying spots, as the color will be in little "islands" on the surface instead of a consistent layer.

Might be worth exploring if nothing else  How many layers do you use? On a dark surface like that, the white should probably have 3-4 layers to cover it completely. If you get it to cover in less than that, it is still thick in nature.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Good to see your collection getting some armoured support! With all that infantry you have I Think you should get some transports aswell!


Is that a hint? :wink: No doubt anything from the Summer Slaughter will make it's way onto this plog in due course.



Terricus said:


> Man! Looks good bud!


Thanks pal :victory:



Nordicus said:


> It could be the fact that you thin it down with water actually, instead of medium. Water breaks the molekules of of the paint and makes it uneven, whereas medium keeps the bond. In enough layers, this is shown in blotchy drying spots, as the color will be in little "islands" on the surface instead of a consistent layer.
> 
> Might be worth exploring if nothing else  How many layers do you use? On a dark surface like that, the white should probably have 3-4 layers to cover it completely. If you get it to cover in less than that, it is still thick in nature.


Ah, yeah I've just been thinning it with water. It works for everything else, so I just assumed it would here. Usually it's one layer Celestra Grey, 1 layer Ulthuan Grey, 1 layer Ceremite White and then another layer Ceremite White and that gives me the white you see on the tank. So it's still 4 layers, but I will definitely get my hands on some medium and see how it goes. I'll probably need the white again for the the Vindicator for sure. Cheers mate :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work! :good:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> It could be the fact that you thin it down with water actually, instead of medium. Water breaks the molekules of of the paint and makes it uneven, whereas medium keeps the bond. In enough layers, this is shown in blotchy drying spots, as the color will be in little "islands" on the surface instead of a consistent layer.


Had no idea of this! Thanks, I have thought medium just to be expensive water. haha!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Is that a hint? No doubt anything from the Summer Slaughter will make it's way onto this plog in due course


Only time will tell!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Another update. This time, my Apothecarion detachment has expanded. I now have a full cadre of Apothecaries to pass around Feel No Pain to folks. Soon I plan to have two 20 man tactical squads (one of which I already have) and I have a 10 man veteran squad for them to accompany. Here is Apothecary Michael 




























Now every good Apothecarion needs a Primus Medicae to lead it. Also, he will form part of the 'super-unit' with Fulgrim in it for higher point games. So here he is, Primus Medicae Coeus




























And here is the whole family together.










However, this update is not only of small resin men, oh no! We also have the second piece of proper artillery joining the 17th Millenial; a Vindicator Sabre. With this tank I've been trying to improve not only my weathering but, since this tank has a massive amount of power capacitors and it's main gun is a battery of laser guns, I have tried to do some Object Source Lighting. So here is my Vindicator, _'Shade of Perfection'_





































So, what's up next? Well I've got a 10 man tactical squad to paint and build. I've also got a Sicaran Battle Tank to be added to the growing armoury of the 17th Millenial. After that, who knows! 

Let me know what you think, especially on the OSL (having never done it before). Comments and criticisms are always welcome. Until next time! :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey folks. So I was originally planning on doing my Sicaran, but in light of the fact that I had only 9 days to complete this month's entry for the Army Painting Challenge I had to pick something a bit more do-able. So...I gathered up some bits and created yet another HQ (because I obviously don't have enough of those :laugh this time a Chaplain. A Chaplain I can throw in a unit with Fulgrim, Coeus and some other meaty combat dudes, roll them in a Spartan/Land Raider/Anvillus Drop Pod and batter things. In any case, even putting him in a 20 man Tactical Squad with extra close combat weapons will dish out a bunch of hurt. So here's Chaplain Orsai of the 17th Millenial:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's my Sicaran, finished a few days ago but due to lack of internet in my house I'm only able to upload it now. So, here's the 3rd vehicle in my army, _"Sword of Damocles"_.




























As always, comments and criticisms are welcome. Hope you enjoy :victory:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Only a little update this time. Uni has been crazy busy and keeping me from hobbying. However, I know that in the future I will be adding a command squad to my army so I acquired a banner and decided to do some work on it. I do have 10 tactical marines to work on but, well, I was feeling uninspired about painting regular dudes and the artistic creativity of the banner was singing to me. You can see there's a reason I play Emperor's Children :wink:










Hope you enjoy this little update. With my uni project coming to a close and the holidays approaching hopefully I'll have more regular updates for you. As always, comments and criticism is always welcome k:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on that banner mate :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn good man!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cool. I like the patterning on the top half.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys. So, with a lull in the festive period between Christmas and New Years I thought I'd share with you my recent work. First up, for those of you who like 30k and like podcasts, you should have a listen to the Age of Darkness podcast. They're a couple of great guys and they run a 2 week hobby challenge which, because I was feeling demotivated with painting normal marines, I signed up for to kick my but in gear. These are the results:










Now, it's only 5 guys, but with a metric tonne of project work for my 4th year at uni swamping me, it was a real challenge to get them done. But I did and this coupled with this gift from the Secret Santa thing (which you should totally do in summer by they way, because that's a thing and it's awesome):










These two things mean I'm well pumped for getting the other 15 guys painted. But not yet. I have another Contemptor-Mortis to build and paint, but that's not my latest project either. No, my latest project is this beast:










It's called an Anvillus Pattern Dreadclaw and it is huge. It's also going to be great fun to weather the shit out of! I'll keep you posted on my progress. Hope you enjoyed this update. As always comments and criticisms are welcome and I'll catch you next time :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi guys, another update from me. Today we have an Anvillus Pattern Dreadclaw Drop Pod, designation "_The Aquilia's Talons_":




























This actually involved me trying to do a fair bit of weathering. My Emperor's Children are generally only mildly weathered because, well, they shouldn't be taking any damage if they're fighting how they should be (i.e. perfectly :laugh. However, no matter how you look at it, a drop pod going through atmospheric re-entry or smashing into the side of spaceship, it's not going to escape unscathed. I still wanted it to look resplendent though, so this is the result.

Next up will be another 5 tactical marines, marking the official half way point of my next 20 man tactical squad. As always, comments and criticisms are welcome k:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, time to blow the cobwebs off of this plog and show you all what I've been up to recently!

First of all the last, at least for the near future, of my tactical marines. I now have 30 of them, and having played a few games with both 10, 15 and 20 men squads, I've found two squads of 15 with Apothecaries to be the optimal configuration. 10 are too fragile and 20 end up being too many points in one unit that can, at best, move 6" + Run moves a turn. Here is the latest batch of tactical marines:










Next on parade is my Palatine Blades, freshly converted to wield Phoenix Spears. My plan is to acquire 3 more to have a squad of 8 to put into my Anvillus drop pod with a Praetor and a Chaplain, and then murder whatever they feel like. However, I've also magnetised one of their arms to hold a Legion Standard so they can double as a command squad if I feel like it.










Moving along, whenever I've used him I've found the Lightning Claw on my librarian rather redundant due to the psychic powers he has access to. Plus it doesn't really fit with the aesthetic of the blademasters of the IIIrd legion. So I've changed him to wield a power sword instead. Plus it means he gets +1 A!










Next up we have the second of my pair of Contemptor Dreadnoughts, both wielding duel Kheres Assault Cannons for 12 S6 AP 4 Rending shots each. Being Mortis pattern dreadnoughts they can reliably tear fliers our of the sky, so that helps. Even worse for my opponents, when I run them as part of a Maru Skara list they gain Outflank and appear behind my opponent's front line and gun them down, haha! If nothing else, they look cool.










Finally, I've finally put the kind gift of @Moriouce to good use, turning 5 of them into the beginnings of a 10 man plasma-gun team. The other half is sitting on my side awaiting transformation into the beginnings of a 10 man melta-gun team. The plasma gunners will be for murdering 2+ armour saves/monsterous creatures. However, once they are at full strength (well 9 man) and I've constructed a version of Saul Tarvtiz, they will be used to assassinate every traitorous iteration of Fulgrim/Eidolon I come across. Enjoy 18 S7 AP2 shots to the face with Preferred Enemy (Emperor's Children) fuck-heads!

Oh, also I made a concerted effort at object source lighting and I'm quite pleased with the results.










What's next? Well, I'm hoping to convert a Nephilim into a Lightning next and then after that build a 5-man melta-gun support squad. After that...well, my mind runs wild! I want to convert up a version of Saul Tarvitz, add some Phoenix Guard to my army, change Tiberius's thunderhammer for a double bladed Phoenix Spear which will serve as his paragon blade. I'm thinking about adding a Knight-Errant. I want to make 5 more plasma and melta gunners. Then there are jetbikes and outriders with amazing models. The possibilities are endless!

As always, I appreciate any and all comments and criticism and hopefully you've enjoyed this update. Until next time!


----------

